# POLYMETAL CAYENDO UN 35% BROOTAL



## TORREVIEJAS (24 Feb 2022)

POLYMETAL es una minera de oro y plata ANGLO-RUSA y ahora mismo está cayendo un 35% 

GODERRRRR Y LA LLEVO EN EL FONDO


----------



## Tourgmenthon (24 Feb 2022)

cómo véis meterle algo de sobrante a GAZPROM cuando se pueda ?


----------



## DDT (24 Feb 2022)

Debe ser pq es medio rusa.
Pues a mi Perseus Mining me ha subido hoy un 12.5%.


----------



## max power (24 Feb 2022)

*Polymetal: Response to the escalation in Ukraine*
02/24/2022 | 06:32am


Polymetal International plc (POLY)
Polymetal: Response to the escalation in Ukraine

24-Feb-2022 / 14:31 MSK
Dissemination of a Regulatory Announcement, transmitted by EQS Group.
The issuer is solely responsible for the content of this announcement.


Release timeIMMEDIATE ����������������������������������������������������� LSE, MOEX, AIX: POLY / ADR: AUCOYDate24 February 2022
 

Polymetal International plc
Response to the escalation in Ukraine
In response to the escalation in Ukraine, Polymetal reports that all its operations in Russia and Kazakhstan continue as usual. The sanctions announced to date have not affected Polymetal.
The rapid deterioration in the situation in Ukraine has led to a material increase in possibility of additional and more severe sanctions to be imposed by the EU, the UK and the US. The scope and impact of these new potential sanctions (and any potential counter-sanctions) is yet unknown, however they might affect key Russian financial institutions as well as mining companies. Polymetal believes that targeted sanctions on the Company remain unlikely. Contingency planning has been initiated proactively to ensure business continuity, including selection of key equipment suppliers, liquidity management, debt portfolio diversification and securing sales channels.
Polymetal reiterates its production and cost guidance for 2022 and confirms release of its 2021 financial results on the 2nd of March 2022.
About Polymetal 
Polymetal International plc (together with its subsidiaries - "Polymetal", the "Company", or the "Group") is a top-10 global gold and silver producer with assets in Russia and Kazakhstan. The Company combines strong growth with a robust dividend yield.
Enquiries

Media Investor RelationsFTI Consulting
Leonid Fink
Viktor Pomichal+44 20 3727 1000Polymetal
Evgeny Monakhov
Timofey Kulakov
Kirill Kuznetsovir@polymetalinternational.com
+44 20 7887 1475 (UK)

+7 812 334 3666 (Russia)Joint Corporate Brokers Morgan Stanley & Co. International plc
Andrew Foster
Richard Brown

Panmure Gordon
John Prior
Rupert Dearden+44 20 7425 8000




+44 20 7886 2500RBC Europe Limited
Marcus Jackson
Jamil Miah+44 20 7653 4000
Forward-looking statements
This release may include statements that are, or may be deemed to be, "forward-looking statements". These forward-looking statements speak only as at the date of this release. These forward-looking statements can be identified by the use of forward-looking terminology, including the words "targets", "believes", "expects", "aims", "intends", "will", "may", "anticipates", "would", "could" or "should" or similar expressions or, in each case their negative or other variations or by discussion of strategies, plans, objectives, goals, future events or intentions. These forward-looking statements all include matters that are not historical facts. By their nature, such forward-looking statements involve known and unknown risks, uncertainties and other important factors beyond the company's control that could cause the actual results, performance or achievements of the company to be materially different from future results, performance or achievements expressed or implied by such forward-looking statements. Such forward-looking statements are based on numerous assumptions regarding the company's present and future business strategies and the environment in which the company will operate in the future. Forward-looking statements are not guarantees of future performance. There are many factors that could cause the company's actual results, performance or achievements to differ materially from those expressed in such forward-looking statements. The company expressly disclaims any obligation or undertaking to disseminate any updates or revisions to any forward-looking statements contained herein to reflect any change in the company's expectations with regard thereto or any change in events, conditions or circumstances on which any such statements are based.




ISIN:JE00B6T5S470Category Code:MSCHTIDM:POLYLEI Code:213800JKJ5HJWYS4GR61OAM Categories:3.1. Additional regulated information required to be disclosed under the laws of a Member StateSequence No.:145203EQS News ID:1287901



 End of AnnouncementEQS News Service



Copyright 2022 © EQS


*Stock market news*

MarketScreener.com :

Markets
News
Analysis
Stock Picks
Portfolios
Watchlists
Top / Flop
Screeners
Tools
Our Services
About :

Surperformance SAS
About us
Contact us
Advertisement
Legal information
Copyright © 2022 Surperformance. All rights reserved.


----------



## atom ant (24 Feb 2022)

Hoy compre y me ha hecho muy feliz +25%


----------



## 010 (24 Feb 2022)

Oportunidad todavía de comprar ?
Bajará más mañana?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (26 Feb 2022)

BROOTAL EL OJO DE TORREVIEJAS 

HOY SUBIENDO COMO LOCA


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (26 Feb 2022)

atom ant dijo:


> Hoy compre y me ha hecho muy feliz +25%



BROOTAL GODER


----------



## Abrojo (26 Feb 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> POLYMETAL es una minera de oro y plata ANGLO-RUSA y ahora mismo está cayendo un 35%
> 
> GODERRRRR Y LA LLEVO EN EL FONDO



qué fondo? El Baelo o tienes otros?


----------



## max power (26 Feb 2022)

Compre el jueves cuando estaba a -38%.
El viernes subio +17%

Veremos el lunes. Esto aun es muy volátil.


----------



## Naga2x (28 Feb 2022)

Yo he ampliado con el hostión de hoy. Hemos venido a jugar (un poco).


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (28 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> qué fondo? El Baelo o tienes otros?



Si el Baelo.
Hoy cayendo -40


----------



## 010 (28 Feb 2022)

¿A alguien le deja comprar hoy en degiro?


----------



## Kflaas (28 Feb 2022)

Ostras -56,8%...ojalá muchas empresas bajasen eso y que luego se solucionase rápido lo de la guerra.
Sería una winwin


----------



## Action directe (28 Feb 2022)

A mi me ha dejado comprar con el BBVA (bbvatrader)... No se si es muy precipitado comprar ahora, pero si no hay problemas de expropiaciones o cosas así es una buena oportunidad.
También puede que mañana estén más baratas...


----------



## RFray (1 Mar 2022)

Hoy se ha llevado otro revolcón. ¿Cómo veis el valor ahora?


----------



## espinete2004 (2 Mar 2022)

RFray dijo:


> Hoy se ha llevado otro revolcón. ¿Cómo veis el valor ahora?



Hoy resultados. Igual pega un rebote como cae un 50%.
Si Putin respeta..... solo con los dividendos se paga en tres años.


----------



## atom ant (2 Mar 2022)

espinete2004 dijo:


> Hoy resultados. Igual pega un rebote como cae un 50%.
> Si Putin respeta..... solo con los dividendos se paga en tres años.



El precio del oro en 2021 anduvo en torno a los 1800$ y la plata en 25$, deberían ser buenos


----------



## Pacoronavirus (2 Mar 2022)

espinete2004 dijo:


> Hoy resultados. Igual pega un rebote como cae un 50%.
> Si Putin respeta..... solo con los dividendos se paga en tres años.



El jueves no pude entrar por un problema con el broker y finalmente entré el viernes a 7,82 libras y llevo toda la semana intentando ampliar.

Me da que hoy tampoco voy a poder ampliar ni entrar en Lukoil...


----------



## espinete2004 (2 Mar 2022)

Al hilo de esta minera, hay rumor que dice que el bajón de ayer fue pq un gran fondo del norte de Europa deshizo todas sus posiciones e indicó que que uilizaba el líquido para ayudar a Ucrania. Que digo yo que te esperas a presumibles buenos resultados y vendes en posible subida....

Igual les han pillado con el carrito de los helados y ese manchurrón solo se limpia atacando a los sentimientos de los accionistas.


----------



## NaRNia (2 Mar 2022)

Lukoil a 30 centimos  .


----------



## Action directe (2 Mar 2022)

Action directe dijo:


> A mi me ha dejado comprar con el BBVA (bbvatrader)... No se si es muy precipitado comprar ahora, pero si no hay problemas de expropiaciones o cosas así es una buena oportunidad.
> También puede que mañana estén más baratas...



Ahora el broker no me deja comprar más de esta acción (vender no se, porque no lo he probado)


----------



## Toctocquienes (2 Mar 2022)

No me deja comprar en Degiro, ni siquiera aparece en el buscador. Tampoco Gazprom. 
¿Qué broker usáis para comprar estas acciones?


----------



## NaRNia (2 Mar 2022)

Lukoil a 25 céntimos. Entraríais a esos precios?.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (2 Mar 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> No me deja comprar en Degiro, ni siquiera aparece en el buscador. Tampoco Gazprom.
> ¿Qué broker usáis para comprar estas acciones?



ING


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (2 Mar 2022)

Pues habéis llegado tarde


----------



## espinete2004 (2 Mar 2022)

Bankinter como último cartucho ayer me dejó.


----------



## espinete2004 (2 Mar 2022)

Pues parece que no han sido todo lo buenos q cabía....

Mantienen dividendo a 0,94 anual



https://www.lse.co.uk/news/top-news-polymetal-scrambles-to-cope-with-sanctions-on-russia-mcs3pixwyaczw5j.html


----------



## Disminuido (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## jkaza (2 Mar 2022)

Pero es posible que compres una acción rusa y que luego el broker te diga que no puedes tenerla y te la quita o te la venda al precio que le dé la gana?


----------



## espinete2004 (2 Mar 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Pero es posible que compres una acción rusa y que luego el broker te diga que no puedes tenerla y te la quita o te la venda al precio que le dé la gana?



Ahora en estos momentos ING solo permite operar Polymetal en venta. Se sale y se cierra la puerta al salir. Todas las demás rusas inaccesibles.

Bankinter, a menos que le dé a comprar y bloquee en ese paso, aún permite comprar y vender. Lukoil no la he encontrado.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (2 Mar 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Pero es posible que compres una acción rusa y que luego el broker te diga que no puedes tenerla y te la quita o te la venda al precio que le dé la gana?



Todo es posible en esta vida, eso paso con gamestop


----------



## Impactrueno (2 Mar 2022)

Menuda puta gracia esto del capitalismo y el liberalismo. Hacen como que te dejan participar en el juego, pero cuando empiezas a ganar, recogen el tablero y se largan con tu dinero.


----------



## espinete2004 (2 Mar 2022)

espinete2004 dijo:


> Hoy resultados. Igual pega un rebote como cae un 50%.
> Si Putin respeta..... solo con los dividendos se paga en tres años.



Bueno... poco ha durado la alegria: acción bloqueada y dividendo en standby. Hay tiempo ya que hasta principios de mayo no consolida y hasta finales de mes no se cobra....


----------



## Pacoronavirus (2 Mar 2022)

espinete2004 dijo:


> Bueno... poco ha durado la alegria: acción bloqueada y dividendo en standby. Hay tiempo ya que hasta principios de mayo no consolida y hasta finales de mes no se cobra....



Lo de la acción bloqueada casi que hasta lo agradezco para no cagarla ampliando o vendiendo   

Yo en este punto ya hasta me da igual el dividendo de 2021, si mantenemos las acciones ya habrá tiempo de cobrarlos a partir deñ año que viene...


----------



## max power (3 Mar 2022)

Ojo

BlackRock dobló su participacion en Polymetal el dia 1 de marzo. 



https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nasdaq.com/articles/polymetal-shares-eye-tentative-rebound-after-blackrock-ups-stake%3famp


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 Mar 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Pero es posible que compres una acción rusa y que luego el broker te diga que no puedes tenerla y te la quita o te la venda al precio que le dé la gana?



Cotiza en londres


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 Mar 2022)

Pacoronavirus dijo:


> Lo de la acción bloqueada casi que hasta lo agradezco para no cagarla ampliando o vendiendo
> 
> Yo en este punto ya hasta me da igual el dividendo de 2021, si mantenemos las acciones ya habrá tiempo de cobrarlos a partir deñ año que viene...





espinete2004 dijo:


> Bueno... poco ha durado la alegria: acción bloqueada y dividendo en standby. Hay tiempo ya que hasta principios de mayo no consolida y hasta finales de mes no se cobra....





espinete2004 dijo:


> Pues parece que no han sido todo lo buenos q cabía....
> 
> Mantienen dividendo a 0,94 anual
> 
> ...



Es una buena empresa dividendera con un historial de más de 10 años sin reducirlos


----------



## tristezadeclon (3 Mar 2022)

max power dijo:


> Ojo
> 
> BlackRock dobló su participacion en Polymetal el dia 1 de marzo.
> 
> ...



a los simples mortales no nos dejan comprar acciones rusas a precios de liquidación, solo venderlas, ¿pq será?

pero curiosamente a los de blackrock si q les permiten comprar acciones rusas a precios de derribo, ellos pueden comprar esas mismas acciones q nosotros solo tenemos permitido vender, si uno fuese mal pensado podría llegar a pensar incluso q se le están meando en la cara

balla, no me lo hexperava, el juego este de los mercados no está trucado, me lo han dicho los mismos q ponen reglas distintas según seas una mierdecilla insignificante o el mayor fondo de inversión del mundo


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 Mar 2022)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> vaya, a los simples mortales no nos dejan comprar acciones rusas, solo venderlas
> 
> pero curiosamente a los de blackrock si q les permiten comprar acciones rusas
> 
> no me lo hexperava



Lo gracioso es que cotiza en londres y es una empresa anglorusa


----------



## Action directe (3 Mar 2022)

espinete2004 dijo:


> Ahora en estos momentos ING solo permite operar Polymetal en venta. Se sale y se cierra la puerta al salir. Todas las demás rusas inaccesibles.
> 
> Bankinter, a menos que le dé a comprar y bloquee en ese paso, aún permite comprar y vender. Lukoil no la he encontrado.



BBVA igual, no puedes comprar acciones rusas, solo vender las que tienes. Me da que cuando permitan comerciar con estas acciones va a ser una merienda de negros, van a comprar primero los peces gordos del broker.


----------



## Sr. Breve (3 Mar 2022)

Disminuido dijo:


>



que grande, coño, que grande


----------



## espinete2004 (4 Mar 2022)

Joer con Polymetal..... como estan jugando los mayores. Los nenes a verlo desde la barrera. Que bandazos está pegando.


----------



## jkaza (4 Mar 2022)

Ya se puede comprar en algún broker o aún no?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (7 Mar 2022)

Subnormal porque? Nunca recomendé nada payaso, mira bien todas las páginas del hilo y dime dónde he recomendado la compra o dicho que iba a subir y que se comprara que estaba barata... Dime, retrasado...
Solo dije que caía BROOTAL.
Cada cual que haga lo que considere, imbécil.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (7 Mar 2022)

Y proayuso y protrump


----------



## espinete2004 (28 Mar 2022)

Hoy subiendo un 50%.... pero solo para unos pocos afortunados. Los demás desde la barrera.


----------



## Naga2x (28 Mar 2022)

Ya ves, intenté poner orden a 180 y todavía estaba bloqueado.


----------



## atom ant (28 Mar 2022)

a 200-220 ya no vendía nadie y la suben a 240 para seguir acumulando... entre ellos compran y venden para tentarte a verder, menuda banda de anglo-tahures


----------



## atom ant (28 Mar 2022)

yo las tengo a 4 y tampoco las voy a soltar, al menos hasta ver el tirón que pegan cuando acabe la guerra y todos seamos amigos


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (28 Mar 2022)

BROOTAL


----------



## atom ant (28 Mar 2022)

Que polymetal no ha sido objeto de sanciones? que los particulares no podamos comprar y solo vender qué es?

están locos por que la gente venda... intuyo que el final de la guerra se aproxima


----------



## atom ant (29 Mar 2022)

Joer con las POLYs un +100% en dos días ... a ver si no pincha


----------



## tronox (1 Abr 2022)

Con IB sigue sin poderse operar. Ni y esta, ni los ADRs rusos: Gazprom, etc...


----------



## Kubatronik (1 Abr 2022)

Con Rusia tuve una suerte...me quité el ETF de ishares de Rusia con +80%+90% antes de la guerra, y no entré por muy poco en Polyus (de los mayores productores de oro). No tuve tanta suerte en otras especulaciones


----------



## espinete2004 (1 Abr 2022)

tronox dijo:


> Con IB sigue sin poderse operar. Ni y esta, ni los ADRs rusos: Gazprom, etc...



Con Fineco en Italia se puede: Noi siamo Fineco - Fineco Bank

No sé si estaran mostrando las cartas, pero si es así, sólo llegar como mucho a 1.000 me parece que no vale el riesgo asumido. Aunque se haya diluido un poco, todavía está ahí el poder perderlo todo.


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Abr 2022)

Con mi broker tampoco se puede. Pura ley del embudo. Puta vida tete...


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Sep 2022)

Están como locos para que la gente suelte sus inversiones en Rusia y comprarlas ellos.


----------

